# Help with my first catering job



## jvrt559 (Jul 7, 2011)

I am hosting a wedding reception for 225 people. They want appetizers; fruit skewers, chinese chicken salad, shrimp shooters, wings both buffalo and teriyaki and a kids section which consist of chicken nuggets and fries. I am also providing a taco bar which I will be serving rico tacos carne asada and grilled chicken I have taco bar under control its the amounts of food needed for appetizers for a 2 hour span that I am struggling with. This is an evening event starting at 6pm - 10pm food is to be provided for 2 hours between 6pm- 8pm can you help me with amounts of food needed and approximate amount of people I will need to help serve. I look forward to hearing from you soon. Thank you


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

stationary or passed? if both which is which?

are your "people" experienced in serving/cooking for large receptions?

How strong are you in prepping? do you have an industrial kitchen, if not what equipment do you have?


----------

